# Name suggestions?!



## Tully1991 (Apr 10, 2016)

Okay so my last post didn't get but one reply so let me reword it a bit. I have a sona that I need help naming. Came up with him a few months ago but still can't decide a name. He is a sergal, is into industrial metal and styles of that nature and has a crazy, weird, and super expressive personality.  He is black/white and radioactive neon green with a green radiation insignia on his chest fur.  I'll include a pic with the post.  I'm looking for a name that has that certain "badass" sound to it that just fits his look and style perfectly. I've only had one idea for a name and it's Echelon.....what do you think?  Anyway, I would love feedback so let the name suggesting commence!!


----------



## Glider (Apr 10, 2016)

I see the radiation thingy on his shirt, so I'd call him after Andrei Tarkovsky


----------



## Glider (Apr 10, 2016)

Glider said:


> I see the radiation thingy on his shirt, so I'd call him after Andrei Tarkovsky


----------



## Tully1991 (Apr 10, 2016)

Glider said:


>



I'm not familiar with who that is lol.


----------



## Glider (Apr 10, 2016)

Tully1991 said:


> I'm not familiar with who that is lol.


You don't have to, but it's the movie "Stalker" and it's not about the game


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2016)

Tully1991 said:


> I've only had one idea for a name and it's Echelon.....what do you think?



I like the name! I was going to suggest saving it for someone more smart than bad-ass, but I think this connotation is from the NSA project I read about a long time ago. Looking at the etymology of the word, it fits.


----------



## Tully1991 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I like the name! I was going to suggest saving it for someone more smart than bad-ass, but I think this connotation is from the NSA project I read about a long time ago. Looking at the etymology of the word, it fits.


Are you referring to the splinter cell series in which the NSA has a secret division: Third Echelon?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2016)

Tully1991 said:


> Are you referring to the splinter cell series in which the NSA has a secret division: Third Echelon?



ECHELON - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tully1991 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ricky said:


> ECHELON - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Oh wow I've never heard of that.  Interesting.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 10, 2016)

Tully1991 said:


> Okay so my last post didn't get but one reply so let me reword it a bit. I have a sona that I need help naming. Came up with him a few months ago but still can't decide a name. He is a sergal, is into industrial metal and styles of that nature and has a crazy, weird, and super expressive personality.  He is black/white and radioactive neon green with a green radiation insignia on his chest fur.  I'll include a pic with the post.  I'm looking for a name that has that certain "badass" sound to it that just fits his look and style perfectly. I've only had one idea for a name and it's Echelon.....what do you think?  Anyway, I would love feedback so let the name suggesting commence!!



-Cain
-Sammael
-Abraxas
-Moloch
-Chax
-Satani  
-


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Apr 11, 2016)

Anthrax
Hydrogen
Raidox
Xaivier
Xion

Lotsa X's.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 11, 2016)

Charak


----------



## Nataku (Apr 11, 2016)

Radon
Xenon
Lithium
Geiger
Atrophy
Blight
Iso
Salt (so innocent sounding, until one realized there's a lot of other salts out there aside table salt, most not so nice)


----------



## Tully1991 (Apr 13, 2016)

Arrgghhh so many cool names to choose from! Lol   I've been doing some digging on the inter webs and came across a few possibilities so tell me what you all think.
-toxikus(Hungarian for toxic)
-toksisks(Latvian )
-noxia(nox)-Latin
-Jovian (relating to the roman god Jove[jupiter])
-trox(from the word tetroxide)
- rigel(brightest star in Orion)


----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 13, 2016)

Would this count?


----------



## Nataku (Apr 13, 2016)

Noxia is or Trox would be my favorites out of the list. I'm just not a big fan of misspellings of toxic I guess. But try them all out, see what fits best for you. Try randomly flipping to a pic of your sons throughout the day and seeing which name comes to you first.


----------

